# Ping Pong and kitchen table layout



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Haven't posted anything for awhile but it's cold here now so I've been playing with my trains some.
Some pictures of what I put together the last two weeks, nothing in stone just playing with different ideas.[/ATTACH]


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's some serious CROSS TRAINING! O and HO. Bridging across the "chasm of death" from the ping pong table over to the dining table ... livin' on the edge!

Hope you have a blast!

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I have a blast TJ and live on the edge or my train lives on the edge.LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like that Styrofoam looking bridge!


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

All packing item I save and use till i figger out how I want the layout to go.
If I ever do. LOL


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

haha egg carton bridge FTW! sweet man


----------

